# David Brown 885, weak lift.



## furioso (Apr 20, 2011)

David Brown 885 Diesel. Works, but you must rev engine to raise anything remotely heavy. To fix this, where should i start?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow , I don't have clue. But I would think a pressure test is in order. Is your filter clean? Or does it have one? Whats the hours on your tractor? Could be a weak pump. The worst case. You didn'f say if it's the front end loader or the 3 point end of your tractor. If the front end is weak it might be the control valve, the leaver thats conected to the valve.
If you are lifting something really heavy, increasing the RMPs is common, even with a good pump. Let us know what you find out.'


----------



## furioso (Apr 20, 2011)

Weak on rear lift, must rev to lift small bushhog. 3k hours.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I would check the hydraulic pump. My 1066 and 574 International were doing the same thing and it ended up being a worn out pump on both. You should be able to get a flow meter to hook up to the remote outlets on the tractor to test the pump.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

First thing is to check your hydraulic oil. You should be using hy-tran oil. Check it cold and see what color it is. Check it running and see what color it is. If it's milky looking chances are it's foaming. You would be surprised how many pumps I have sold over the years when all they needed was to change there oil.
caseman-d


----------



## furioso (Apr 20, 2011)

We changed hyd fluid & filter, lift was still weak, but we think we've found the problem. On the left hand side, on the front of the differential tube, there is a cover bolted there. We noticed a little hyd fluid leaking around it, and felt of the bottom of the cover where it bolts to the differential tube, and it has a chunk broken out of it. Does anyone know where i can get one of these covers? I'll take a picture of it soon.


----------



## furioso (Apr 20, 2011)

http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee516/fyerser/0510111449.jpg

I'm thinking JB Weld, and prayer.


----------

